# First Handgun



## crazy8 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have wanted a handgun for many years, I'm 32 years old, and as a child I used to read a lot of handgun magazines. I'm a hunter and dont think a guy can ever have to many guns...lol Anyway I have heard that a 9mm is a great place to start and Glocks seem to be pretty solid. So what is out there that is great for a beginner handgun and wont break the love.


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Without knowing your personal situation and capabilities, I'll give you some generic advice:

First, what can you afford to spend? Is a 3500 dollar Ed Brown 1911 better than a 500 dollar Glock? I think so, but not if you don't have the 3500 bucks to spend.

What do you want to do with this handgun? Concealed carry, run-and-gun matches, hunting, bull's eye target shooting, hunting, all have different requirements

What fits your hand?

What caliber can you comfortably shoot?

Perhaps the main question, What do YOU like? It is after all, YOUR money.

For my purposes, self defense/lot's of range time/carry, I like full size auto pistols. I like either the 9mm or the .45 ACP cartridge. I have a (strictly personal) rule that I only carry combat-proven, military accepted pistols. Given all that, I carry either a 1911 .45, a Browning Hi-Power 9mm, or the Beretta 92FS 9mm.

For my students, I recommend .38 special/.357 revolvers, or 9mm or .45 pistols. In either case, buy the highest quality you can afford.

Glock, Colt, Beretta, Springfield, Kimber, all turn out some pretty decent pistols. Colt, S&W, and the 100/101 Ruger revolvers are all good to go.

Don't waste your money on a light rail, unless you intend to hang a light on the thing and clear rooms in the dark. Same-same the latest digital camo finish, unless you intend to go hide the thing in the woods.

If you apply the above questions to your choice, you should wind up with a handgun that will serve your purposes, and be pleasant enough to shoot that you won't mind spending time practicing and getting good with it.

Good luck!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

First gun then 9mm
On a recent episode of GUN STORIES the CEO of Gunsite training said: if I were to have just one gun it would be a glock 17.
Personally I'd have to say a glock 19


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

hideit said:


> First gun then 9mm
> On a recent episode of GUN STORIES the CEO of Gunsite training said: if I were to have just one gun it would be a glock 17.
> Personally I'd have to say a glock 19


It's hard to beat a Glock 17.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

9mm's are a great place to start and Glocks are pretty solid! Revolvers are great also and 38 specials are a lot of fun to shoot. There are so many fun guns to own and shoot that it's really hard to recommend one for starters. And, I'm not really sure what would be the primary purpose of this gun, but I would have to say that "Loper" gave you some good advice!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glock 19.

Small enough if you decide you wanna conceal
You can buy a glock 17 clip if you want the extra bullets, but 15 is a lot for a compact gun.

Glock 19 is the midsize so thats why id be a good mix. 9mm is a good round, especially with some
high quality bullets. Plus, the markets expensive right now for ammunition. Thats what sold me
from going a 45 on my first gun. Just look at prices.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

The glock 17 or 19 is a good place to start. It has proven it's self time and time again and around the $500.00 mark. Next I would say like a Sig 2022 $400.00 or so. Maybe even the Sig 226 or 229. If you want to bump up to a 1911 style and stay around the $1000.00 mark I would suggest STI, Kimber, Sig, or Colt. Decide which type of gun you preferr first the handle and shoot as many as you can. It's all about what fits you and only you can decide that. Good luck.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lots of good advice in this thread thus far. My $0.02, trying not to be redundant...

You zero'd in on a Glock 9mm in the opening of this thread. First of all, nothing wrong with that -- Glocks are very reliable and both the model 17 or 19 would be great choices for reasons previously noted. The 9mm is a good, plentiful, and reasonably priced caliber that is acceptable for self defense (although opinions may vary on this last point).

Taking a step back... I'm sure you realize that the Glock is a semi-automatic, hammerless design. I'm wondering if you considered revolvers, or other semi-auto designs. Which brings me to 2 pieces of advice for you... 

1. If you're not familiar with handguns, an NRA handgun safety course is a great idea. Among other things, the course will explain the gun laws in your state, discuss handgun safety, and discuss the different types of handguns. Plus, successful completion of this course is probably a prerequisite to get a CC license in your state/county.

2. Find a gun range that rents different guns. Hold and shoot a bunch of different guns till you find one that you like. Or, if there isn't such a range near you, go to a gun show or shop and handle a bunch of different guns to see what feels right in your hand.

If you do this, you might find that a 357 revolver is a better choice for you... (or whatever -- just an example). Then there's the matter of your budget, which brands are more reliable, and all the other stuff mentioned above. My point is, it's advisable to do some due diligence and safety work before getting to the gun selection and purchase.

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Glock 19, I wish that is what I got at first.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would get a CZ P-01....if I could only have one 9mm it would without a doubt be the CZ P-01. There is a wonderful handgun right there!



RCG


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

My standard response to "what gun should I get"...


This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike. Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....
If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper training, and fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion.........proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## misroxy (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW! This has been a blessing to find this website!!!

After reading every comment posted it has given even more insight as to what I will be thinking about when I make my purchase. I do have to say that the way I was raised was not the "ethical" way of learning gun safety. And just as of Sunday I completed one last phase in taking back "ownership" of my home, my family and perhaps most importantly myself, by completing the conceal and carry course.  For the course I actually used a Glock 31 and YES the first fire took my breath away. However, it also brought a large amout of stability and honor. There is a huge responsibility that is brought with carrying a weapon, but knowing that I...the one they call "Mamma" can protect them with more than a bandaid...well, I can rest just a little easier.

And for those of you that think you are rambling...I read everything!!!! So keep rambling!!! LOL :smt1099


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the idea of armed women. Criminals being the cowards they are, women, children, and the elderly are often targets.


----------



## nonnymouse (Nov 30, 2011)

I just signed up tonight(hey, loper....from SW Idaho) I am 60 and have arthritis in both hands. I chose, after a lot of looking, a Bersa 380 cc, and a Taurus 38 special, used. They are the perfect fit for my hands(I shoot right or left). May not be the biggest, however I have them loaded with some rather dire ammo. In the past I have fired out on the range, everything up to 44 mag(hand took a beating that day). I personally liked the 357, but it is not in my budget. Just go with what suits you. Got my permit, also and I feel a lot better about looking after my family. My best to everyone here...........................Mouse


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

misroxy said:


> WOW! This has been a blessing to find this website!!!
> 
> After reading every comment posted it has given even more insight as to what I will be thinking about when I make my purchase. I do have to say that the way I was raised was not the "ethical" way of learning gun safety. And just as of Sunday I completed one last phase in taking back "ownership" of my home, my family and perhaps most importantly myself, by completing the conceal and carry course.  For the course I actually used a Glock 31 and YES the first fire took my breath away. However, it also brought a large amout of stability and honor. There is a huge responsibility that is brought with carrying a weapon, but knowing that I...the one they call "Mamma" can protect them with more than a bandaid...well, I can rest just a little easier.
> 
> And for those of you that think you are rambling...I read everything!!!! So keep rambling!!! LOL :smt1099


welcome from southern oregon


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nonnymouse said:


> I just signed up tonight(hey, loper....from SW Idaho) I am 60 and have arthritis in both hands. I chose, after a lot of looking, a Bersa 380 cc, and a Taurus 38 special, used. They are the perfect fit for my hands(I shoot right or left). May not be the biggest, however I have them loaded with some rather dire ammo. In the past I have fired out on the range, everything up to 44 mag(hand took a beating that day). I personally liked the 357, but it is not in my budget. Just go with what suits you. Got my permit, also and I feel a lot better about looking after my family. My best to everyone here...........................Mouse


welcome from southern oregon


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## misroxy (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks from Nebraska!!!!


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey mouse, if you're in the Boise-ish area, hit me up and we'll burn some powder!


----------

